# Medical Application Psychiatric Question



## anthoniibr (26 Dec 2020)

Hey, I just got a quick question.

So i am applying for Signal Operator in the primary reserves and during my application process in the medical interview I mentioned I had some depression for a short period of time in high school but as soon as I said it to the RMO I instantly regretted it. I know I am not supposed to lie but in this case the period of depression was only for a short period of my life in grade 12 mostly due to school work and has not had any impact on my life since. I got over it shortly after and the in that time I was taking low dosage medication infrequently and was nothing serious like Prozac. I also never had the need for therapy. That period of depression just left me feeling worthless due to school. I have since moved onto engineering at university and have been doing well and I can say that it most definitely won't effect me in my service. Does anyone know if its a deal breaker? I have never used drugs (weed, alcohol, etc.) to cope with anything and I consider my self happy for a 21 year old. I have a form to fill in with my family doctor and am going to explain the situation to it fullest but I feel like this may be the end of my application. I pray its not but any insight or opinions would be appreciated.


----------



## Holedigger (3 Jan 2021)

anthoniibr said:


> Hey, I just got a quick question.
> 
> So i am applying for Signal Operator in the primary reserves and during my application process in the medical interview I mentioned I had some depression for a short period of time in high school but as soon as I said it to the RMO I instantly regretted it. I know I am not supposed to lie but in this case the period of depression was only for a short period of my life in grade 12 mostly due to school work and has not had any impact on my life since. I got over it shortly after and the in that time I was taking low dosage medication infrequently and was nothing serious like Prozac. I also never had the need for therapy. That period of depression just left me feeling worthless due to school. I have since moved onto engineering at university and have been doing well and I can say that it most definitely won't effect me in my service. Does anyone know if its a deal breaker? I have never used drugs (weed, alcohol, etc.) to cope with anything and I consider my self happy for a 21 year old. I have a form to fill in with my family doctor and am going to explain the situation to it fullest but I feel like this may be the end of my application. I pray its not but any insight or opinions would be appreciated.


Hi there,

First off, it is always a good idea to be honest with your application to CAF, kudos to that. Secondly, the depression you had before is not necessarily a deal breaker, the recruiting doctors in Ottawa will make a decision based on all of your medical files (including any letters you have acquired from your family doctor about depression history), so don't lose hope, do what you need to do (such as: "and am going to explain the situation to it fullest"), and hope for the best.

Regards.


----------



## Myck (25 Feb 2021)

I plus the fact that being honest is a good idea! 

Here’s my 2 cent : I got in with a diagnosis of PTSD. I didn’t lie. I told all the reasons why I had this mental health issue, 9 years before my application. It’s not easy, but I think it is important ! My file got stuck in Ottawa for a year. My doctor had to write a letter, stating that I could handle high tempo and stress.

They finally let me in. For them it was a past event and the outcome (the said PTSD) was understandable and my risk was set low.

They would still screen me before and after deployement w/ a social worker to discuss about any thing I would need and make sure my coping skills are fresh in my mind.

Give them what they ask for and wait.

And for the record, I’ve seen a bunch of mentally ill person joining... some as serious as being suicidal, or less, such as talking to a coat handler.

Remember : It’s not the end until they say no !


----------

